# pyTivo - MP4 playback??



## rbenotti (Oct 22, 2003)

Pardon if this seems like a dumb question - but does pyTiVo handle MP4 files? Asking because it just occured to me most of my collection is avi/mpg(dvd).

I do know Stream Baby Stream does not like my mkv (audio) files.

With anything over 1GB, it's easie to use pyTivo to transfer, than deal with rebuffering with the kids using Stream Baby


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I have used PyTivo to transfer (push) .mpg, .mp4, .mkv, .avi


----------



## Stuxnet (Feb 9, 2011)

Add to that *.vob files...


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Properly formed mp4 files are among the very few formats that Tivo supports natively, ie without transcoding before sending. They can be pushed directly to the Tivo at very high speed and stored in thier original format and size on the tivo.


----------



## rbenotti (Oct 22, 2003)

jcthorne said:


> Properly formed mp4 files are among the very few formats that Tivo supports natively, ie without transcoding before sending. They can be pushed directly to the Tivo at very high speed and stored in thier original format and size on the tivo.


I guess I'll have to see if the one I downloaded is properly formed (Kids movie)

Thanks!


----------



## rbenotti (Oct 22, 2003)

Safe to say the file isn't properly formed. pYTivo starts transfer and fails (something about 2 streams) and Streambaby plays, but the audio is a music track. Very odd.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Here is the video compatibility wiki page for Stream Baby:
http://code.google.com/p/streambaby/wiki/video_compatibility
You can use mediaInfo (free, Google) to get parameters of your file.
Also: ffmpeg -i <file path?
Or: Load into VideoReDo and hit Ctrl-L
You can probably convert to a compatible file with VideoReDo, ffmpeg or another program. You will probably have to do a little research and trial and error to do this but help is available here and on other forums, such as the VideoReDo forum.

If you seek help, the first thing you should do is get the parameters of your file and post them.


----------



## rbenotti (Oct 22, 2003)

For some reason I never saw this back in November. It's the 6 channel audio that pyTivo has a problem with. I posted a new post and forgot I asked this question last fall. Apologies.

But I still haven't figured it out....


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Using VideoRedo TV Suite v 4, simply selecting the h.264 => .mp4 profile will do what you want. Note, however, it will have to be a *PUSH*, not a pull in pyTivo. I recommend vidmgr, but minimally a recent version of pyTivo, VRD 4, and a browser will get you there. I'm also using handbrake to convert 1080p files from .mkv to h.264 in a .mp4 container, but that is a bit more involved.

A note concerning the audio: VRD can only handle 6 channel audio as either a pass-through for AC3 or else re-muxing to 2 channel AAC and only for the main audio. If you need to re-mux, then you need to use something other than or in addition to VRD. pyTivo can handle selecting alternate audio, however, or at least I know the DVD Plug-in can.


----------



## rbenotti (Oct 22, 2003)

lrhorer said:


> Using VideoRedo TV Suite v 4, simply selecting the h.264 => .mp4 profile will do what you want. Note, however, it will have to be a *PUSH*, not a pull in pyTivo. I recommend vidmgr, but minimally a recent version of pyTivo, VRD 4, and a browser will get you there. I'm also using handbrake to convert 1080p files from .mkv to h.264 in a .mp4 container, but that is a bit more involved.
> 
> A note concerning the audio: VRD can only handle 6 channel audio as either a pass-through for AC3 or else re-muxing to 2 channel AAC and only for the main audio. If you need to re-mux, then you need to use something other than or in addition to VRD. pyTivo can handle selecting alternate audio, however, or at least I know the DVD Plug-in can.


Thanks!

I am using pyTivo to push to the Tivo. I just wonder why pyTivo is having trouble with 6 channel audio AAC. Maybe I don't have the latest version or something.
I've tried Handbrake and forcing AC3 passthrough (keping video the same). On a PC I get no sound though.....
I'll have to look a VRD 4 as an option.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Regarding no audio on PC:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9234460#post9234460

My guess is pyTiVo will handle the 6-channel AC3. Note this note from the **TiVo compatibility chart**:


> NOTE 3: TiVo decoder can only properly output stereo or 5.1 AC3 audio, so while > 2 channel AAC audio tracks are supported, they will not sound right as output by TiVo.


 You can try VRD TVS4 free and uncrippled for 15 days. Be sure to perform the trial registration available on the menu system.


----------



## Iluvatar (Jul 22, 2006)

rbenotti said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I am using pyTivo to push to the Tivo. I just wonder why pyTivo is having trouble with 6 channel audio AAC. Maybe I don't have the latest version or something.


Yes. Update your pyTivo if it is older than a few months. pyTivo can handle the detection and transcoding of AAC 5.1 to AC3 just fine.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Iluvatar said:


> Yes. Update your pyTivo if it is older than a few months. pyTivo can handle the detection and transcoding of AAC 5.1 to AC3 just fine.


As long as the build of ffmpeg one uses supports AC3 coding. Either way, however, VRD does not support any coding of AC3, which means one cannot change volume, bit-rate, etc. and wind up with an AC3 payload in VRD.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

dlfl said:


> My guess is pyTiVo will handle the 6-channel AC3. Note this note from the **TiVo compatibility chart**


It does. A very large fraction of the content on my server is 5.1 AC3. Some has been recoded, some has not. 'Works just fine.


----------



## rbenotti (Oct 22, 2003)

Iluvatar said:


> Yes. Update your pyTivo if it is older than a few months. pyTivo can handle the detection and transcoding of AAC 5.1 to AC3 just fine.


This may sound like an ignorant question, but where do I find what is current? I know mine is more than a few months old.

Both pyTivo and ffmpeg

I did find that reencoding the audio to Dolby Surround allowed it to be pushed but would rather keep the sources as multichannel.

Thanks folks - I knew it had to be something - just had to ask the right people.


----------



## rbenotti (Oct 22, 2003)

rbenotti said:


> This may sound like an ignorant question, but where do I find what is current? I know mine is more than a few months old.
> 
> Both pyTivo and ffmpeg
> 
> ...


I think I found it (I should have looked in the source thread for pyTivo first).

And it looks like a ffmpeg was updated recently too.

Hope to test it tonight.

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## rbenotti (Oct 22, 2003)

rbenotti said:


> I think I found it (I should have looked in the source thread for pyTivo first).
> 
> And it looks like a ffmpeg was updated recently too.
> 
> ...


Loading the new versions of both got me in business. Thanks everyone!


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

rbenotti said:


> This may sound like an ignorant question


All valid questions stem from ignorance. If one never asks the question, one will potentially remain forever ignorant. If one already knows the answer, then unless one is being either rhetorical or arrogant, there is no point in asking - the exception being a tutor or teacher who asks a student a question to test their knowledge.


----------

